# Tesco worry..is this REALLY lambs liver?



## SaharaS (21 January 2013)

Ok..I am possibly/probably being paranoid, BUT...inlight of this past weeks Tesco news.. bare with me! I need some reassurance!

 Bought some Lambs liver for my dog from the counter in tesco, asked especially and they only had some in the fridge not yet prepared for sale. It was still in its direct from source sealed pack,dispatch numbers etc on it,over this they re labelled & sold direct but they were arguing it had been discontinued & that they were not allowed to sell it in its original pack.....now I have lambs and sheep..and have to say..this is NOT,the size I expected i'm positive its not lambs liver. Its far deeper red than usual and takes up an entire roasting tray for just two whole pieces.. Slaughter house details & dispatch number are enclosed..over a kilo in weight..think I should take pics & send it off for testing? or cook some of it for the dog..It is trully MASSIVE. What do I do? (late home & he needs supper..nothing else defrosted. As dumb as this will sound, I am actually rather worried...the roasting tray takes up an entire oven shelf..there's not alot of space left on the tray...or were these cloned tescos own breed giant lambs that make elephants look like dwarfs?Dog won't be fussed, I'm just very dubious as I cannot get over exactly how massive it is...it slopped out in two bits..


----------



## TrasaM (21 January 2013)

Calf liver maybe ?


----------



## SaharaS (21 January 2013)

Calf would be more likely size wise, but both labels say lamb ...I am not convinced..what with all the miss labelling. It doesn't smell like lambs liver,not that I sniff a lot of offal...but....


----------



## mandwhy (21 January 2013)

Serve it with some fava beans and a nice Chianti?


----------



## Mike007 (21 January 2013)

At what point does a lamb become a sheep.


----------



## WelshD (21 January 2013)

Well its obviously something's liver so I'd cook it up for the dog regardless

If you are worried keep a bit back and send for testing


----------



## Floxie (21 January 2013)

Fusses around looking for the like button on mandwhy's post!

Lamb becomes mutton surprisingly late in life - or at last appearance. It certainty ain't the little fluffy cottontail you'd expect from the name - so I doubt there would be significant difference in size between lamb and sheep liver.


----------



## Dubsie (21 January 2013)

Call trading standards in the morning.


----------



## SaharaS (21 January 2013)

mandwhy said:



			Serve it with some fava beans and a nice Chianti?
		
Click to expand...

 ...cupboard is bare!luckily dog doesn't drink!



Mike007 said:



			At what point does a lamb become a sheep.
		
Click to expand...

 ...very true...but this 'sheep'...a rare mutant giant breed perhaps?



WelshD said:



			Well its obviously something's liver so I'd cook it up for the dog regardless

If you are worried keep a bit back and send for testing
		
Click to expand...

I think I will...thank you...as long as its not 'long pig' liver...just hoping I can bring myself to use the same bakeware again!


----------



## Queenbee (21 January 2013)

mandwhy said:



			Serve it with some fava beans and a nice Chianti?
		
Click to expand...

and the best post of the week goes to....


----------



## MadJ (21 January 2013)

A calves liver is basically the same shape as lamb's, but when laid out the depth of it from the table will be a good 3 inches +, whereas lamb will be thinner. 
The colour can vary with both as this depends how much contact it's had with the air.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (21 January 2013)

Feed it to the dog and stop worrying

If it was calves liver it would be 5 times the price


----------



## Queenbee (21 January 2013)

Mike007 said:



			At what point does a lamb become a sheep.
		
Click to expand...

when its liver becomes the size of a horse  

I think (although alec swan is the one to ask) under 12 months: lamb, 12-24 months wether, 24 months + sheep/mutton


----------



## SaharaS (21 January 2013)

Queenbee said:



			when its liver becomes the size of a horse  

I think (although alec swan is the one to ask) under 12 months: lamb, 12-24 months wether, 24 months + sheep/mutton
		
Click to expand...

This is kind of what I'm worrying a little..it has to be a good 2-2.5 ins thick..and is approx 3 hands by 1.5 hands and the other bit 2 hands by 3.5 hands....so it would have to be from sheepzilla

Alec is probably tucked up in bed like a sensible person!...


----------



## SaharaS (21 January 2013)

next question..can i cook salmon from frozen with skin..its a chunky bit steaky fillet..tho pink so quite sure its definitley salmon!..I don't think i can face cooking the liver for him now *green face*


----------



## Mike007 (21 January 2013)

SaharaS said:



			next question..can i cook salmon from frozen with skin..its a chunky bit steaky fillet..tho pink so quite sure its definitley salmon!..I don't think i can face cooking the liver for him now *green face*
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (21 January 2013)

Feed the liver raw - he is a dog he doesn't care if it cooked

And yes you can cook salmon from frozen - again he is a dog and won't care if itz not cooked properly all the way through


----------



## SaharaS (21 January 2013)

slinkyunicorn said:



			Feed the liver raw - he is a dog he doesn't care if it cooked

And yes you can cook salmon from frozen - again he is a dog and won't care if itz not cooked properly all the way through

Click to expand...

Thank you v much Mike & S.U

.....sadly not that easy he can't tollerate raw..tried several times..and you can't blame that on my cooking! the dark red slop is now very well wrapped up in the fridge..salmon i oven..now have to start on my supper..but seriously lost my appetite! cake it is


----------



## Big Ben (21 January 2013)

mandwhy said:



			Serve it with some fava beans and a nice Chianti?
		
Click to expand...




Floxie said:



			Fusses around looking for the like button on mandwhy's post!
		
Click to expand...




Queenbee said:



			and the best post of the week goes to....

Click to expand...

ROTFLMAO.

 Salmon, for the dog, *cries*


----------



## Queenbee (21 January 2013)

SaharaS said:



			next question..can i cook salmon from frozen with skin..its a chunky bit steaky fillet..tho pink so quite sure its definitley salmon!..I don't think i can face cooking the liver for him now *green face*
		
Click to expand...

absolutely, pop in a plastic bag and add to the microwave on a low setting, perfectly steamed salmon... break into pieces, add to cooked pasta and add some black pepper and green pesto.... Yumm 

Send liver to be tested, I would, especially with the entire 'discontinued thing'


----------



## SaharaS (21 January 2013)

Big Ben said:



			ROTFLMAO.

 Salmon, for the dog, *cries*
		
Click to expand...

 ofcourse! Was organic whole Scottish Salmon too! He has veal tomorrow & venison steaks (as per label) the next day!



Queenbee said:



			absolutely, pop in a plastic bag and add to the microwave on a low setting, perfectly steamed salmon... break into pieces, add to cooked pasta and add some black pepper and green pesto.... Yumm 

Send liver to be tested, I would, especially with the entire 'discontinued thing'

Click to expand...

I definitely will..they were all very odd arguing and the sealed pack had a label removed tho there is a dispatch label with kill date etc..Have pics if anyone interested but am seriously failing in the ever having managed to post on here department!

He's having it with organic yeo natural yoghurt and organic wholegrain spaghetti ,broccoli, lemon & basil..he gives his paw for which ever herbs I show him that he wants! *puts on tin hat & quickly scuttles off to find cake...having seriously gone off supper!* will try the steamed pesto one myself when appetite resumes!


----------



## Ladyinred (21 January 2013)

Can I come and be your dog in my next life? He eats far better than I do!


----------



## Irishbabygirl (21 January 2013)

So you made an entire meal for your dog and had a cake yourself?! Lol! Bless! 
You do know there is an entire isle dedicated to pet food in all supermarkets! 
Re the liver, I would keep the packaging, take pics, remove a bit off for testing and feed the rest to the dog!


----------



## LollyDolly (21 January 2013)

I agree with Ladyinred, please let me come and be your dog!! 

As a poor uni student I can only dream of salmon and steak


----------



## Rebels (21 January 2013)

I wouldn't be thinking it was anything like horse etc as they traced the horse DNA to imported protein powder (so it has a higher percentage 'meat') which was added to the tainted products. Why not take it back to the shop and query or just send a pic to BBC news, they may be interested...


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (21 January 2013)

Rebels said:



			I wouldn't be thinking it was anything like horse etc as they traced the horse DNA to imported protein powder (so it has a higher percentage 'meat') which was added to the tainted products. Why not take it back to the shop and query or just send a pic to BBC news, they may be interested...
		
Click to expand...

That was the case for most of the tainted products but some of the burgers were 29% horsemeat - that aint protein powder that be Dobbin...:-DD

I would get it tested - I suspect it will come out as calf liver/ox liver (which is crap enough being mislabelled) but if it were horse then that really needs to be identified for their own sake so they can sort out that issue too.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (21 January 2013)

Am I missing something here?

New Lounge 
Post all your general equestrian posts here.

Where is the equestrian link?


----------



## Potato! (21 January 2013)

When we have one of our lambs killed about 12months old the liver is much much bigger than you would expect and actually quite heavy so I wouldn't worry. My guess is that as people think of lambs as being small tesco trim them up loads to make them look like people would expect it to look like.


----------



## dianchi (21 January 2013)

Toby_Zaphod said:



			Am I missing something here?

New Lounge 
Post all your general equestrian posts here.

Where is the equestrian link?
		
Click to expand...

the worry that it was horse i think is the link


----------



## DGeventing (21 January 2013)

Maybe, being in another country, I'm not grasping the complexities, but I'm sure the dog wouldn't mind what it ate...


----------



## SaharaS (21 January 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			Can I come and be your dog in my next life? He eats far better than I do!
		
Click to expand...

 I do feed random HHO'ers on a regular basis on here, all in aid of teaching the dog new people are not scary...even ones from here!..we've had curry's & spag bols so far,next will be shepherds pie..made entirely of cowmen,fishermen & tescos butchers! 




Irishbabygirl said:



			So you made an entire meal for your dog and had a cake yourself?! Lol! Bless! 
You do know there is an entire isle dedicated to pet food in all supermarkets! 
Re the liver, I would keep the packaging, take pics, remove a bit off for testing and feed the rest to the dog!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely! had totally lost my appetite...except for cake of course!Dog food aisle?Really?? is that the bit they call the delicatessen?



LollyDolly said:



			I agree with Ladyinred, please let me come and be your dog!! 

As a poor uni student I can only dream of salmon and steak  

Click to expand...

~Have images of lots of pantomine horse style dogs turning up with food bowls...and cutlery!



Rebels said:



			I wouldn't be thinking it was anything like horse etc as they traced the horse DNA to imported protein powder (so it has a higher percentage 'meat') which was added to the tainted products. Why not take it back to the shop and query or just send a pic to BBC news, they may be interested...
		
Click to expand...

I know, but I was soooo shocked when I slopped it out of the pack I actually dropped the sieve in the sink it was so big & heavy..still slightly freaked out by how big it was..whatever it was really shouldn't have been labeled as lamb..Daily Fail or BBC?..unless ofcourse it was a giant lamb like one of those giant donkeys! Surprisingly...someone was VERY keen to do the testing for me!



lachlanandmarcus said:



			That was the case for most of the tainted products but some of the burgers were 29% horsemeat - that aint protein powder that be Dobbin...:-DD 

I would get it tested - I suspect it will come out as calf liver/ox liver (which is crap enough being mislabelled) but if it were horse then that really needs to be identified for their own sake so they can sort out that issue too.
		
Click to expand...

 Thats what I was thinking - simply if its even a misslabelling issues that is not good - say if it was pigs liver..that would be awful for some..as you all rightly so tho dog would not mind but I am getting it tested..bleurgh. I'm not overly keen on handling meat as it is-was veggie for 15 years after passing a chicken factory with a door open once... easily scared...


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (21 January 2013)

Horse liver would not fit in your baking tray!


----------



## SaharaS (21 January 2013)

Toby_Zaphod said:



			Am I missing something here?

New Lounge 
Post all your general equestrian posts here.

Where is the equestrian link?
		
Click to expand...

That recently Tescos have included HORSE in their meat products - an animal commonly used for equestrianism!  ...your question could apply to MANY posts about babies, relationship woes..children..work..the weather..cats..getting airline upgrades! 
You don't have to read things you know.. but please feel free to report me!


----------



## nikCscott (21 January 2013)

mandwhy said:



			Serve it with some fava beans and a nice Chianti?
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!!!


----------



## shortstuff99 (21 January 2013)

It could be a lambs liver. Livers are pretty darn large (one of the biggest organs in the body) so it could be feasible that it is.


----------



## Alec Swan (21 January 2013)

Mike007 said:



			At what point does a lamb become a sheep.
		
Click to expand...

Technically,  a lamb changes status when it's shed the first and central pair of its incisors.  Depending upon what they've been fed on,  will often depend at what age this happens (feeding on root crops,  for instance,  will bring the date forward,  a bit),  but generally between 12 and 15 months. 

Alec.


----------



## _GG_ (21 January 2013)

It really could be lambs liver. I have butchered some carcasses with livers larger than you describe.


----------



## Twizzel (21 January 2013)

Sounds to me like lambs liver, we had 6 lambs killed last Sept and their livers were huge, would have easily taken up a roasting tray.


----------



## Maisie2 (21 January 2013)

Toby_Zaphod said:



			Am I missing something here?

New Lounge 
Post all your general equestrian posts here.

Where is the equestrian link?
		
Click to expand...

Now I'm confused, I thought I was reading All about Dogs not New Lounge  My dogs are trying to get out of the door to come to yours for supper


----------



## SaharaS (21 January 2013)

Maisie2 said:



			Now I'm confused, I thought I was reading All about Dogs not New Lounge  My dogs are trying to get out of the door to come to yours for supper 

Click to expand...

 I better not mention that he gets three meals a day then or I'll be over run!

Don't worry problem solved..he's been in negotiations today, 'talking' to the fridge, willing the door to open..now he is a little horse! Better now everyone??? 

[and disclaimer incase anyone is worried....yes I know there is an 'a' in hoarse..]

ETA ooh..we really are in AAD! Brilliant..Admin must have a lovely sense of humour


----------



## Aru (21 January 2013)

my bets are on lambs liver as well...lamb as in fully grown sheep meat...if it was horse or cows liver you wouldnt be able to fit it on a baking tray!!! The liver is a very big organ. . you would be surprised at how large a sheeps liver is when u put all the lobes flat... plus sheep would be the cheaper type of liver compared to cattle so no need for mislabelled.


----------



## Big Ben (21 January 2013)

SaharaS said:



			next will be shepherds pie..made entirely of cowmen,fishermen & tescos butchers!

Click to expand...

BWAHAHAHAHA 




SaharaS said:



			Dog food aisle?Really?? is that the bit they call the delicatessen?

Click to expand...

So need a like button for little gems like this.






SaharaS said:



 I better not mention that he gets three meals a day then or I'll be over run!

Click to expand...

You will be, 3 meals a day eh? lucky boy


----------



## Rebels (21 January 2013)

Don't fob us off with shepherds pie, I want what the dog gets!!


----------

